# any groups in Wisconsin



## Scott_1965 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Wisconsin Groups*

I am looking as well for a support group in WI (Milwaukee area).


----------



## Whiteout (Oct 31, 2005)

I am interested also. Maybe I'll google it sometime


----------



## Scott_1965 (Jan 7, 2006)

*WI support group*

I just started participating in the phone conferences from:

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com/

I am very interested in starting a face to face support group in the SE Wisconsin area. I am a member of another 12 step program (AA) and I would like to create an AA like meeting focused on the 12 steps as it relates to the recovery from anxiety.

This would be a spiritual program, all religious backgrounds are welcome, (but no belief in organized religion is necessary - just an openness to a higher power that you are comfortable with - the group can be your higher power if you wish).

Remember, if you are uncomfortable with speaking around others, you don't have to say anything. If you wish, you can simply say, "Pass" or "I'm just going to listen tonight." (If you feel you can't get out of the house refer to the phone support group I included the link to above).

If you are in the area and would like to participate, send me a message (or reply here) and I will update you if I can get this meeting going.

This is what will work for me: 
- a weekly meeting in Northwest Milwaukee, Wauwatosa, or Brookfield. 
- Time: 7:00 PM on Tuesday, Wednesday, Saturday, or Sunday.

Please include your preferences: 
- city or town you prefer to meet in 
- how far will you travel from that city or town 
- night of the week you can participate in regularly

Even if you think the meeting I setup will be too far away, maybe we can setup some alternative to this or organize an outreach network to help each other out.

"Try what we have to offer, we will refund you your anxiety if not fully satisfied!!!"

Scott.


----------

